# Thieves



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is from AgWeb back in April....stealing soybean out of the field is incredibly brazen.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/thieves-find-big-returns-little-risk-on-farmland-naa-chris-bennett/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's crazy.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Stealing is the first part. But where are they selling the commodities is the second part. If there is a lot of this theft the grainery operators need to put in a system of checks to make sure they aren't buying stolen crops. Just like with copper theft the thieves have to find a place to sell it. Though I suspect these thieves are farmers themselves.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Stealing unharvested grain out of a field is a new one to me. Can't believe someone would do that. Takes some nerve to sit in that combine knowing your stealing the whole time your combining.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

Teslan said:


> Stealing is the first part. But where are they selling the commodities is the second part. If there is a lot of this theft the grainery operators need to put in a system of checks to make sure they aren't buying stolen crops. Just like with copper theft the thieves have to find a place to sell it. Though I suspect these thieves are farmers themselves.


My guess is those beans were stolen by someone who farms, and he just put them in the bin with his own beans, basically going from reporting 35bu/acre to reporting a bumper crop, then just selling them without worry.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I hate a theif.
If cought they should be shot..


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Theft is an area this country is WAY to soft on.

An area some of them countries in other parts of the world know better.

Thieves are scum. Or worse. Most are worse.


----------



## Cmm (Jun 5, 2016)

I have farmed in the Midwest
I know several farmers who have had custom farmers combining cut the wrong field!

Oops!!!!!
Custom cutter may have just kept his mouth shut or not even knew he cut the wrong field.

Couldn't imagine riding a combine in a field watching to see if anyone was watching

Take big big nuts


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never had the wrong fields cut around here far as I know, but awhile back somebody did back in a neighbors field and empty a thousand bushel grain cart full of beans. We all had our suspicions on who done it, just could never prove it. Ballsy as well as who everybody thought done it would have made at least two trips as they don't own a semi and hopper bottom.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Swv.farmer said:


> I hate a theif.
> If cought they should be shot..


I agree! Let's start at the top--Congress and the president, then we can move on to Illinois politicians.

Ralph


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I hear you it's bad when you can't trust the people who are suppose to be working and helping us that we pay really well to crook us.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You hear of custom spraying going on wrong field all the time. I suppose it could happen with a crop being custom harvested.



Cmm said:


> I have farmed in the Midwest
> I know several farmers who have had custom farmers combining cut the wrong field!
> 
> Oops!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Cmm (Jun 5, 2016)

For sure
When I had a farm in North Dakota 
There may be 10-20 miles between farm shops
Nothing but cross rd and gravel

I had a farm in ks and it wasn't nearly as bad but several farmers there would have 5000-10,000 ac continuos except for 1 320 stuck in the middle

My farm was that way 
1 land owner all the way around me for 10miles
But I had a 320 right sq in the middle

He bought it finally!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> You hear of custom spraying going on wrong field all the time. I suppose it could happen with a crop being custom harvested.


I just checked a field on tuesday that was supposed to be sprayed the week before.It had not been sprayed so called sprayer guy.He says it was supposed to be.Went to his computor,yep its been sprayed.I said you better get your ass out here and look at it because it hasn't.So anyway they got it sprayed that day,a week late.But he says I wonder what field got sprayed.I realy wonder how they can screw something up like that with the records they have to keep?


----------



## Cmm (Jun 5, 2016)

Got to be great friends with a farmer there
He grew 12 sections of alfalfa under pivot all round baled

Always was so jealous 
But he had many horror stories about custom sprayers and custom combining


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> You hear of custom spraying going on wrong field all the time. I suppose it could happen with a crop being custom harvested.


If I'm asked to mow a field, or do anything for somebody else, I go and meet them at the field they want done.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Cmm said:


> Got to be great friends with a farmer there
> He grew 12 sections of alfalfa under pivot all round baled
> 
> Always was so jealous
> But he had many horror stories about custom sprayers and custom combining


In Kansas Cmm?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Cmm (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes 
Near stafford ks


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

mlappin said:


> If I'm asked to mow a field, or do anything for somebody else, I go and meet them at the field they want done.


Me too. That takes ALL the question out about "I thought I was in the right place."


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Years ago when I was building in Northwest Colorado I was talking about the merits of builders risk insurance with my insurance man. It turns out that a builder in Steamboat Springs had just in stalled a bunch of high end windows, and during the night someone stole every single one. Thieves can be pretty gutsy at times.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

The nephew's family farm is a several thousand acre operation. Last year or year before last, they were sending out their workers to combine various fields. They moved on to another field, and pulled in, and realized that somehow or another, it never got planted. The land had been rented and paid for, but in the spring rush, it never got planted. It just got overlooked. So, they moved on to the next field.

Expensive mistake to be sure!

Later! OL J R


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I hired to have lime spread. Told guy to call me when he came out. I got the call that he had it spread, not a call that he was on the way.

He spread fields that were not needing lime. Didn't apply the right amount in 2 of them. The landowner stopped him and told him that was the wrong field and steered him where I wanted it. I was sore. REAL SORE. They took some off the top of the price, didn't make it much better but at least an attempt was made to rectify. I still buy my fertilizer from him so they knew I wasn't a customer they wanted to lose.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

luke strawwalker said:


> The nephew's family farm is a several thousand acre operation. Last year or year before last, they were sending out their workers to combine various fields. They moved on to another field, and pulled in, and realized that somehow or another, it never got planted. The land had been rented and paid for, but in the spring rush, it never got planted. It just got overlooked. So, they moved on to the next field.
> 
> Expensive mistake to be sure!
> 
> Later! OL J R


I would say he is farming to much then.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I would say he is farming to much then.


 That and never went back to scout it.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

In Texas we handcuffed a thief to a cactus naked 15 miles in the middle of nowhere...Here on the east coast they are rewarded with section 8 housing and food stamps and the judge just says " weeell.....thats ol' Bobs boy , just sowin oats".....Scum thieves , especially WHITE ones !!!


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

An elderly rancher that has passed away in my area said he swore that if he EVER came upon a butchering of one of his cattle he'd make them finish gutting it out and then force them to crawl inside the empty rib cage and then sew it shut ........

........... and then ride off!

In his day, he was tough as nails ...... I think he'd get it done!

Three 44s


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

luke strawwalker said:


> The nephew's family farm is a several thousand acre operation. Last year or year before last, they were sending out their workers to combine various fields. They moved on to another field, and pulled in, and realized that somehow or another, it never got planted. The land had been rented and paid for, but in the spring rush, it never got planted. It just got overlooked. So, they moved on to the next field.
> 
> Expensive mistake to be sure!
> 
> Later! OL J R


My neighbors farming 20,000 acres forgot to spray 500 acres of corn in the next county over a couple of years ago. Called in the co-op to try and fix the mess after the corn had tasseled.


----------



## Against the Grain (Apr 12, 2016)

A few years ago a large farmer in my area finished his combining, cleaned up the equipment and put it all away in the shed. Then he was flying over the fields and found a quarter section (160 acres) that they had forgotten to harvest. Had to delay his trip south and call his crew back to work. 
Jim


----------



## Against the Grain (Apr 12, 2016)

Also a few years ago another neighbor was behind in his harvest and several other neighbors were helping out. One fellow thought he would play a trick on the owner. 
He pulled into the field with his tandem truck and filled it from the combines. Nobody thought anything of it cause there were lots of people helping out. 
Instead of taking the load (it was canola) to the bin he took it to the elevator and sold it on a 90 storage ticket (in the owner's name).
The owner was quite disappointed in his yield until about 95 days later when he got a check for the load in the mail. Rotfl
Jim


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Against the Grain said:


> A few years ago a large farmer in my area finished his combining, cleaned up the equipment and put it all away in the shed. Then he was flying over the fields and found a quarter section (160 acres) that they had forgotten to harvest. Had to delay his trip south and call his crew back to work.
> Jim


A crew for 160 acres?? With a modern combine and a semi, that's like a day or two's work...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Against the Grain (Apr 12, 2016)

This guy doesn't do stuff himself. He has hired men for everything and they were all laid-off and the owner was flying down to Arizona for the winter when he discovered this quarter that had been forgotten. 
So yes, he called the men back to work. 
He's not many miles away from me but a totally different world from my operation. Lol
Jim


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Back in the 60's dad was the cow foreman for Warren Livestock out of Cheyenne Wyoming. He talks about someone that would kill one a cow and only take the front shoulder. I don't think they ever caught them.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

I had one time baling early in the morning ,got dry so had a few zzz. In the ute, low and behold lights cominto paddock small truck to guys busy. Putting hay on the back,so I turned the lights on the rats caught in headlight,they take off with no lights on straight into irrigation channel.their decamped the scene left truck and gone this was before mobile phones.long story short local trotting people got charged and small fine.mine you it did take a large price to pull the truck out


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Waldo said:


> I had one time baling early in the morning ,got dry so had a few zzz. In the ute, low and behold lights cominto paddock small truck to guys busy. Putting hay on the back,so I turned the lights on the rats caught in headlight,they take off with no lights on straight into irrigation channel.their decamped the scene left truck and gone this was before mobile phones.long story short local trotting people got charged and small fine.mine you it did take a large price to pull the truck out


I think I would rather not catch someone......it may ultimately wind up with me in jail.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I think I would rather not catch someone......it may ultimately wind up with me in jail.


Some vandal teens around here came back to the scene and found their vehicle on it's side.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I do not think I have ever mentioned this.

An in-law and I were to go in halves on some lease property. He wanted to buy some cows. Ended up zoning did not allow bovines. I decided to hay it. He had no desire to hay.

I cut, tedded, raked and baled. Since he had helped clean the place up I gave him 12 rolls for his horses. That left me with 78 rolls which we staged as we baled.

I came back a few weeks later to haul the hay and there were only 57 rolls. The chains on the gates had not been cut and only 2 of us had keys.

I told him I was missing some hay. He said he borrowed 10 and would pay me back with better hay out of his barn. He later said maybe he made 10 trips, getting 2 per trip.

Ends up his wife's sister needed hay and they saw all my "extra" hay grouped. The wife took it upon herself to help her sister out. Loaded their 12 and 21 of mine.

That spring I was out of hay and called about the 21 out of his barn. He said he could spare 4.

Karma:

I had sprayed with Tryclopyr and Grazon P&D (Pircloram) for blackberry.

The kinfolk had composted the manure and wasted hay from the rings. Spread it over and acre garden and disked it in.

What sprouted, had a short life.

They seriously thought that since I did not haul the hay immediately that it was extra.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Ah the dreaded in law,s,we probably all have a story there.and I would take up to much time going there, but tim did the relocation, s come to you for veggies waldo


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Waldo said:


> but tim did the relocation, s come to you for veggies waldo


No.

They are organic and I use taboo chemical fertilize.

In my limited experience with organic growers is they are too cheap to afford proper ground health.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Well there's some mongrel in this world.i just had my front gates stolen and in the middle of the day.guess what ice addicts moved in up the road.talked to the owners who are Simplot. They let them into rent and now c,ant get them out of the house.and I know but it's to close and you know who,s door the law enforcement will turn up at.so know I, will put the camera, s notices and Tyre spikes out.


----------

